# Lamotrigine and Derealization



## drkrvn (Sep 25, 2019)

I mainly suffer from derealization, and only marginally from depersonalization. Now I worry that most treatment success stories come from people with mainly DP and not DR.

I'm especially keen on trying lamotrigine and nalaxone.

Does anyone have experience with symptoms of DR decreasing with lamotrigine? Like the visual overload when entering a mall or artificial lighting, the surrounding appearing surreal and out of shape.


----------



## Chen (Jan 2, 2020)

Im also intrested in this. I have the dame problem tot over 12 years


----------



## Chen (Jan 2, 2020)

Im also intrested in this. I have the dame problem tot over 12 years


----------



## Cedric (Jan 10, 2020)

Hey,

A lot of people had success with both low and high dosages of Lamotrigine, just look at the recovery stories on this forum.

Still I think that for most a psychological approach works better, with a medicine supplement if necessary.

Good luck!


----------



## axegrinder (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm on 225mg of Lamictal and it helps greatly. Not a cure, but reduced my symptoms by around 70%.


----------

